# Quality and worth of the 80"s Columbia 5 Star bicycles



## MaxGlide (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello all.... me again.

What is your opinion on the 1980's repop of the Columbia 5 Star bicycles as far as quality/true to original goes?

What would be a fair price on one?

Thanks.... Wayne


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Mr. Columbia could probably answer this better but my experience is that the repos are ok and seem to be of at least decent quality. The repo of the earlier bike (40s) with the dash seems to do a lot better than the 50s repo bike. I know on the 50s repo the chainring and headlight are wrong but everything else seems to be close. I've seen asking prices in the $400-500 range for the 50s bikes and higher for the 40s bikes. Hope this helps. v/r Shawn


----------



## MrColumbia (Apr 27, 2010)

And I will
 As Freqman1 stated it was an ok bike. It was made in America (mostly), in the Columbia Westfield Mass factory. They made the frame and fork and did a very good job. All the sheet metal, (chainguard, luggage rack, tank, and fenders) were stamped by Mcaully Metal Products on the origianl 50's dies. this was the same company that did them in the 50's and the same thickness steel was used. In all of this they did good. the hand grips were also well done and look just like the originals.
 Now the bad. Rims had un-polished butt-welds and looked terrible. Crank and sprocket was also un-polished and looked bad. The gooseneck and seatpost were not accurate. The headlight was not a reproduction of anything and was stupid looking. The tail light looked ok but lacked the break light that was in the 50's lights.
 In all it was a good cruiser but they could have done better and did with the 1941 repop. Even that was not perfect.


----------

